

CRM nightmare - trialled 7 systems before building our own on top of LinkedIn - geirfreysson
http://blog.fivehundredplus.com/post/34161150490/launching-five-hundred-plus

======
jnazario
hey this sounds pretty cool. i hadn't been paying attention to CRM software
before but now i need to. this sounds like it could be worth exploring ..

but i wish they had a tour online, a demo, something to see what i would be
getting myself into. all i see is a blog post and then a login screen.
tour/workflow/screenshots etc should be font and center.

~~~
geirfreysson
The log-in screen is sparse - that's true. We're getting a (possibly slightly
biased) 30% conversion rate from it, so it does push people to give it a spin.
Same idea as the Twitter landing page. What you get as soon as you log in is a
wizard which takes you through the first steps to maximise the probability of
engagement.

37Signals wrote a very interesting post on results from their A/B tests on the
landing page for Highrise (result, the shorter the better)
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2991-behind-the-scenes-ab-
tes...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2991-behind-the-scenes-ab-testing-
part-3-final)

~~~
jnazario
i'm not sure the same logic applies, to be honest. setting up CRM is a lot
more intensive than setting up a twitter account, for example. i think you
neglect to take that into account.

~~~
geirfreysson
Fair point - but the whole idea is to create a light-weight CRM system without
the tabs (and indeed without deals, pipeline etc). We keep it lightweight
enough to be wizard-friendly which means that it's usable without investing
too much time in setup. And we still use a traditional CRM for rev.
forecasting etc.

~~~
jnazario
see, a brief tour or highlight would have helped make that point a lot faster.
i have no doubt that you guys have a system worth checking out, but i have to
evaluate a lot of solutions quickly.

you haven't yet earned a special place for me to invest a login and/or more
than a few minutes of evaluation. you earn that by convincing me you hold
value. a tour or an overview would help sell that promise. a login screen does
not.

